# Greetings, Brothers.



## Darren Raleigh (Mar 31, 2018)

Hello to all my brothers. 
I'm Darren Raleigh and I've been away.  I was raised eleven years ago - really?  That long ago? - and have traveled some since then, the farthest being to fly our soldiers and their cargo around Afghanistan.  
But I seem to have settled in Des Moines - at least my wife has so it seems I have, too - and have contacted the WM of the lodge there and expect to shake a bunch of hands this coming Thursday. 
By trade I'm an Emergency Medical Helicopter Pilot, meaning that I fly people from little hospitals to big hospitals, or from that accident that's the reason they've got the interstate blocked in front of you to the nearest trauma center. 
Please be patient; we'll get out of the way as soon as we can.


----------



## jgil1970 (Mar 31, 2018)

Welcome, Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 1, 2018)

Greetings Brother and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 1, 2018)

Greetings and welcome !


----------



## WX2CIB (Apr 1, 2018)

Welcome brother 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## NAIJABRO (Apr 2, 2018)

welcome brother


----------



## Scoops (Apr 2, 2018)

Greetings from the Province of Cheshire, UK



Darren Raleigh said:


> By trade I'm an Emergency Medical Helicopter Pilot, meaning that I fly people from little hospitals to big hospitals, or from that accident that's the reason they've got the interstate blocked in front of you to the nearest trauma center.



Air Ambulances are quite dear to a lot of brothers hearts over here as some of them are funded in part by our Masonic charities. So keep flying, my brother, doing the amazing job you do.


Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt L (Apr 2, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Dustoff, great folks and a lot of information.


----------



## Darren Raleigh (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks, Brothers.  I'm sorry, but I seem to have missed the clickbox which tells me when someone posts in the thread.  Wasn't meaning to ignore anyone.


----------



## Keith C (Apr 4, 2018)

Welcome Brother,

I have several friends who owe their lives to folks in your profession, so please accept my sincere appreciation for the work you do.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 4, 2018)

Darren Raleigh said:


> Thanks, Brothers.  I'm sorry, but I seem to have missed the clickbox which tells me when someone posts in the thread.  Wasn't meaning to ignore anyone.


A daily advancement


----------

